# E-MTB Wheelsets



## jm2e (Mar 26, 2012)

Getting a couple 150mm ebikes for mrsjm2e and me in about a month. Planning to swap out some of the low end OEM stuff. 
Question: What are some wheelset recommendations? I'm all over the place on whether to get something high end like Roval Traverse Carbon or Industry Nine, or to build something up with either DT Swiss allow rims or cheap chinese carbon rims. 30mm-35mm internal?
Planning to run 27.5" wheels, 2.6" - 2.8" Minions and CushCore inserts.


----------



## Camstyn (May 15, 2018)

Check out WeAreOne, excellent pricing for top quality Canadian made carbon rims. A set of Agents on Hope hubs will run you $1700 Cdn for example. Hand made in Kamloops.


----------



## PinoyMTBer (Nov 21, 2013)

DT Swiss HX1501 is what I got my eye on at the moment.


----------



## jm2e (Mar 26, 2012)

Was looking at the We Are One wheelsets. Wish they had a 35mm internal rim. Also, sold out of all the DT Swiss 350 hubs.

Looking at the DT Swiss Spline wheelsets. Not sure if lighter riders really need to go with the HX wheels. Was thinking about a set of Spline 35 M1700 at 1892gm for the 35mm internal width.

Maybe also considering the Ibis 738. Similar pricepoint and weight, but comparing apples to apples, I'll usually go with the DT Swiss set because of their hubs.


----------



## JMac47 (Apr 23, 2004)

I would think they should be of the beefier type build given the weight of the machine itself, no?


----------



## dundundata (May 15, 2009)

I'm having a set built with HopePro4, WTB Asym i29, DT Comp spokes/brass nipples. 

I run narrower tires ~2inch so for your tires at least 35mm internal width.


----------



## jm2e (Mar 26, 2012)

JMac47 said:


> I would think they should be of the beefier type build given the weight of the machine itself, no?


Yea, I go back and forth on that question.

I just don't see how me, plus a bike that's 15 lbs heavier than my trail bike justifies an extra beefy wheelset when there are plenty of guys out there who are carrying way way way more than 15 lbs of body weight compared with me and riding regular bikes.

Yea, I can see why a cassette and chain should be beefier. And probably the freehub. Those things are definitely getting a lot more abuse.


----------



## Camstyn (May 15, 2018)

I’d tend to agree. An extra 20lbs, and maybe hitting things a little harder than normal speed, a high quality ‘normal’ wheelset ahould hold up fine.


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

I run DT HTC 1200 Carbon Hybrid 29” wheels. They are nice, but pricey though.


----------



## CHROMAG19 (Mar 12, 2014)

I9 Back Country 360s


----------



## jm2e (Mar 26, 2012)

CHROMAG19 said:


> I9 Back Country 360s


Solid option. Would love it i9 wheelsets were closer to $1k.


----------



## Camstyn (May 15, 2018)

Hqve you looked at Chromag’s new wheel offerings?


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

I’d be careful choosing hubs that have durability issues. It’s not the extra weight that’s a problem, it’s the added torque. Ebikes demand strong drivers.

Hubs I’d consider: DT Swiss star drive, Onyx, Chris King.

All the others are pawl hubs, nothing special, they are mostly too fragile in my opinion, esp Hope and I9 which cost $$$ and are really just eye candy.

Best hub bang for the buck: DT SWISS 350

Best rims... whatever is aluminum and in sale.

Best Builder: Mike Curiak at Lacemine29

PS: why buy bikes that need upgrades? Buy the bikes outfitted with the parts you want. Fezzari wil do custom wheels if you ask.


----------



## jm2e (Mar 26, 2012)

Nurse Ben said:


> PS: why buy bikes that need upgrades? Buy the bikes outfitted with the parts you want. Fezzari wil do custom wheels if you ask.


1. We got to demo the Specialized bikes. And there's a lot of value in riding a bike on trails and knowing you like how it fits & rides.
2. Local dealer support for finicky new technology.
3. Lifetime warranty.

Yea, it sucks that they don't do a frame only equivalent like you can do with a regular bike. All I want from them is the frame, motor and whatever the hell else is specific to the bike. But I'll be upgrading a lot of stuff. And praying that I can flip some of it.

FWIW, Specialized has a new Demo Center in Boulder, CO with every model in every size that they sell. Including all 3 E-bikes. Ironically, the only exception is they don't have the bike called the Demo! Considering the size of this investment, and that they'll let you take the bike to actual trails, it's definitely been a deal closer for me. I recommend anyone on the fence about this try to justify a quick vacation to CO and swing by there.


----------



## dundundata (May 15, 2009)

*speed*

xxx


----------



## hikerdave (Mar 8, 2006)

Nurse Ben said:


> I'd be careful choosing hubs that have durability issues. It's not the extra weight that's a problem, it's the added torque. Ebikes demand strong drivers.
> 
> Hubs I'd consider: DT Swiss star drive, Onyx, Chris King.
> 
> ...


I've got a wheelset saved at Universal Cycles that uses DT Swiss 350 hubs.


----------



## Nash04 (Dec 24, 2012)

Nurse Ben said:


> I'd be careful choosing hubs that have durability issues. It's not the extra weight that's a problem, it's the added torque. Ebikes demand strong drivers.
> 
> Hubs I'd consider: DT Swiss star drive, Onyx, Chris King.
> 
> ...


This is what Hope reply back:

Thank you for your email.

Our Pro 4 hubs are fine and more than up to the job for use on e-Bikes.

Kind Regards,

Hope Technology
+44 (0)1282 851400
hopetech.com


----------



## Giant Warp (Jun 11, 2009)

Sent an order to EIE for carbon rims a while back. I've been wanting some wide UST rims and just couldn't find much for my 27.5 X 3.0 tires on my Levo. That is until now. They make a 45mm (outer) 38mm (inner). They were only $700. That rocks.
So I've had my new rims from EIE for maybe three months and around 500 miles. No problems so far. Really nice having them set up UST. They are boost and have dt swiss 350 hubs with 32 spokes. They are working well with a heavy bike and rider plus the extra torque on the drive train. Running low pressure of 14 to 16 psi tubeless and no burps. Here are a couple of pics with the weight at 1900 grams. They drilled the inner hole for the tubeless valve stem a little big but I was able to fix that by putting some old inner tube around the valve stem. They've been on some good bash rocks rides and no problems so far. They seem to be more sure footed than my old 24 spoke rims from Roval. Cheers


----------



## bwana (Oct 8, 2012)

who is EIE? Google says this

https://www.eie.org


----------



## dundundata (May 15, 2009)

I've been rolling on the Hope Pro 4's on my commuter with no issues. I have them on my trail bike too but it's not an ebike


----------



## Giant Warp (Jun 11, 2009)

bwana said:


> who is EIE? Google says this
> 
> https://www.eie.org


eiecarbon.com

Chinese made custom wheels. It will take a couple of weeks for sure but it was a third of the price.


----------



## 33red (Jan 5, 2016)

I would go 35-40 mm, 2.8/3.0 tires.


----------



## bwana (Oct 8, 2012)

@giant one & @33red
Thank you. 
I think I want this one
S650BC34D31 650B/27.5er carbon bike rim AM DH ride hookeless tubeless compatible strongest
But I really dont know much about the details of wheel building,
Which weave would I want - 3k, 12k,UD
which hub should i choose-dt swiss 240 or 350
should i get straight pull or j-bend
how many holes-28 or 32
which spokes? which nipples?
i dont even know which freehub body or ratchet i should get. My turbo levo runs sram drivetrain
These would run $~700

Obviously, I dont know how to build wheels, etc. I think there is a member here named Gary who builds wheels. And of course I could go w I9 and get fancy colors.

I ordered these from r2-bike.com

1	1	25915-002	DT SWISS Rear Wheel 27,5" | 650B H 1700 Spline Boost Hybrid | E-Bike 35 mm
2	1	25908-002	DT SWISS Front Wheel 27,5" | 650B H 1700 Spline Boost Hybrid | E-Bike 35 mm

for €517.85 = $579.2 shipped. a pretty good price I think.
But the rear wheels are back ordered till december. I cant find anyone in the US with these wheels. It seems the back wheel is MIA everywhere.


----------



## 33red (Jan 5, 2016)

Wich tires are you planning on?


----------



## bwana (Oct 8, 2012)

33red said:


> Wich tires are you planning on?


something sticky. I ride in MA lots of roots and rocks that get slippy. Nobby Nic? 2.6?


----------



## 33red (Jan 5, 2016)

Here we have wet roots(Quebec). I have a rear Rekon 2.8 in 3C that might works for you.


----------



## sdcoffeeroaster (Sep 10, 2017)

Here is one thing to consider about ebike rear wheels. With the added ebike torque, if you are using a Shimano Cassette, then the wear on an aluminum cassette driver might be excessive (gouging). Something like a Sunrace cassette, with two aluminum carriers on 7 of the 11 gears might help along with keeping the cassette nut tight and torqued properly. There are some stainless steel cassette drivers available like on d162 or d462 Novatec hubs. I9 makes a stainless steel option too for about $220. extra. I9 even advised me NOT to use an aluminum cassette driver. I've wondered if SRAM might be a better option for ebike use with it's screw on cassette. 

My Focus jam2 plus carbon bike came with the inexpensive d162sb-b12 hub, 5 pawls and steel cassette driver, very heavy. But it has ball and cone bearings in the cassette driver that failed after 800 miles on mine. I think they make a d462 hub that has 5 sealed bearings but I can't find any available in the states, also steel cassette driver. I did find a 3 pawl version of this hub on ebay for $60. and I might have to take a chance on that if I want to use this wheel again. The small removable outer bearing race failed on mine and that part doesn't seem to be available anywhere. I think the d462 cassette/axle assembly will fit my d162 hub but I can't even get Novatec to confirm that.


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

The Pivot Shuttle comes with DT Swiss carbon rims on DT Swiss hubs with star drive. These are the wheels I'd recommend or something similar. 

Pawl hubs are not a good choice for ebikes, there's just too much torque. 

Onyx would be another good choice, but those are $$$$

I don't know that the rims on an ebike get that much more abuse than on a non ebike, rims support weight and absorb impact, but ebikes don't tend to get used as hard as non ebikes so the loading is probably equal or less.'

The critical components are the hubs/bearings and drivers.


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

sdcoffeeroaster said:


> I've wondered if SRAM might be a better option for ebike use with it's screw on cassette.


The XD Driver is a better way to attach a cassette, but you need a cassette to fit that driver (SRAM/E13).

The Shimano driver is not bad, but they can wear hard if they're made from aluminum, but they've been around a looooong time, even my wife's Shuttle has a Shimano driver.

The Shimano Microdrive may be better, I'm waiting on a set now, these are what XT 7100/8100 12sp use.


----------



## bwana (Oct 8, 2012)

I know little about component selection. I would trust the engineers at specialized who probably considered the effects of the 90 nm of torque the brose motor can put out. The stock turbo levo has

FRONT HUB Roval Traverse, sealed cartridge bearings, 15mm thru-axle, 110mm spacing, 24h
REAR HUB Roval Traverse SL, DT Swiss Star Ratchet, 54T engagement, SRAM XD driver body, 12mm thru-axle, 148mm spacing, 28h

now the hubs are labeled as 'specialized hubs'. 

The Cassette/Rear Cogs	SRAM PG-1130, 11-speed, 11-42t

So what should I get? DT swiss H1700 wheels are backordered till december. 
The hub options for this wheel set are
FREEHUB BODY	-	Shimano 12SP STEEL (SS12)	or Shimano Steel (SS)
FREEHUB SYSTEM	-	Ratchet System 24

Since I have SRAM GX, long cage, 11-speed cassette then I should not get the SS12.

I don't know what my other choices might be. Of course 'internet window shopping ' can become much more expensive.


----------



## sdcoffeeroaster (Sep 10, 2017)

Nurse Ben said:


> The Pivot Shuttle comes with DT Swiss carbon rims on DT Swiss hubs with star drive. These are the wheels I'd recommend or something similar.
> 
> Pawl hubs are not a good choice for ebikes, there's just too much torque.
> 
> ...


Yes I agree with you about pawl drives. This is the what came on my focus and I would try to get the Swiss H1700 if I was in the market for wheels. I have all my assist levels set to low on the Shimano motor to get a better workout and be a bit easier on this components. The Novatec that I have is really heavy but having a steel cassette driver is a plus...zero gouges in 900 miles now.


----------



## dustyduke22 (Aug 22, 2006)

jm2e said:


> Was looking at the We Are One wheelsets. Wish they had a 35mm internal rim. Also, sold out of all the DT Swiss 350 hubs.
> 
> Looking at the DT Swiss Spline wheelsets. Not sure if lighter riders really need to go with the HX wheels. Was thinking about a set of Spline 35 M1700 at 1892gm for the 35mm internal width.
> 
> Maybe also considering the Ibis 738. Similar pricepoint and weight, but comparing apples to apples, I'll usually go with the DT Swiss set because of their hubs.


Old thread, but just as a heads up WeAreOne has i35mm rims now. They are called the Convert


----------



## Browneye (Feb 20, 2020)

You might check ebay - a local wheel builder had DT Swiss emtb sets for $350, but they were 11sp compatible - your levo may be 12. 

Search by item title if there's interest:
DT Swiss H-1700 Hybrid Spline 35 27.5 Tubeless Ready Boost Wheels 110x148mm 11sp

I was considering a set for the Trance.


----------



## honkinunit (Aug 6, 2004)

Browneye said:


> You might check ebay - a local wheel builder had DT Swiss emtb sets for $350, but they were 11sp compatible - your levo may be 12.
> 
> Search by item title if there's interest:
> DT Swiss H-1700 Hybrid Spline 35 27.5 Tubeless Ready Boost Wheels 110x148mm 11sp
> ...


You can run a SRAM NX Eagle 12-speed 11-50 cassette on a Shimano 11-speed hub, so if the rest of the drivetrain is SRAM Eagle, you could still use these wheels. NX is a little heavier but shifts the same.


----------



## Mingui 666 (Nov 17, 2019)




----------



## matt4x4 (Dec 21, 2013)

What the ebike community requires are sturdy tires and tubes. Most of the tires out there have thin sidewalls and no beef to the tread. Schwalbe has a couple tires with extra meat to the tread but the sidewalls are still thin. I've tried Thorn Proof tubes, have to buy them online as no local store sells them.

I did not have any trouble with a front hub ebike but the week I went back to a rear hub ebike.... after smoking the windings in the front hub, I started getting flats left and right. So now I just baby ride that one.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

matt4x4 said:


> What the ebike community requires are sturdy tires and tubes. Most of the tires out there have thin sidewalls and no beef to the tread. Schwalbe has a couple tires with extra meat to the tread but the sidewalls are still thin. I've tried Thorn Proof tubes, have to buy them online as no local store sells them.
> 
> I did not have any trouble with a front hub ebike but the week I went back to a rear hub ebike.... after smoking the windings in the front hub, I started getting flats left and right. So now I just baby ride that one.


Tubes?


----------



## mlx john (Mar 22, 2010)

The Black Diamond casing from Spez can be found on their Levo bikes. I've ridden them in some rocky conditions, they hold up well tubeless.


----------



## dustyduke22 (Aug 22, 2006)

I have had really good luck with the new Maxxis EXO+ casings. The WTB dual ply tires seem to be holing up extremely well too. That Vigilante 2.6 is an amazing tire. Heavy, but it has tons of grip, and a killer sidewall.


----------



## RickBullottaPA (Mar 4, 2015)

For now, stay clear of I9 hubs for eMTBs. Freehub bodies are too soft.


----------

